# EDC!



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi guys!

Did you carry one slingshot every single day with you? Why?Any photo?

Thanks guys!

Good shooting


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

I use a laminated bamboo spatula shooter to haul around with me, it is light thin and takes a beating, 4 good fork hits, on the porch to the garage I have a big DH HDPE that I carry around the house


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yup, every day all day. I carry a Dankung clone that melts into my pocket like it wasn't there.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Yep... The Little Thumper... I never leave home without it.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

has completely replaced all my other slingshots. my first and ugliest of these, but I love it.


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Love that flat cat!!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> has completely replaced all my other slingshots. my first and ugliest of these, but I love it.


That is one sick piece, I just noticed you totally negated the need for a band jig with your doubled over tubes and Python attachment. Clever boy.


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

CanH8r said:


> Yep... The Little Thumper... I never leave home without it.


That is a cool little pocket piece.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's what I carry around:
A keyring with two 10.5" lengths of 2040 and a handful of .360" lead.
It doesn't get any more pocketable!


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Why you carry a slingshot everyday guys?


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I never know what to expect. And it is more portable than my blowpipe.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

targets of fun


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

How could you NOT carry a slingshot everyday??!! Or at ALL times for that matter


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Because I live in Calif. and prefer to stay out of jail.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

If I carry one, I don't carry ammo with me. It's more of a conversation starter, I meet a lot of different folk around here.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

CjW, for real? we are not talking about a wrist rocket for goodness sake. I am so glad I moved out of there.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

¸I grew up with a slingshot (a bareback more precisely) and couple of rocks in my back pocket.

So, why do I carry? Probably because I do not know how not to carry..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Every day but I have a rotation on them.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Being I live in Kalifornia, I must be careful too. In the city I never carry anything that can be taken as a weapon and a slingshot is just that.

This is just a bracelet, especially with my initials on it as it will have shortly, It is made up of looped 1745 ;- )









As for ammo, 6ea 7/16" steel hidden away.

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

wll said:


> Being I live in Kalifornia, I must be careful too. In the city I never carry anything that can be taken as a weapon and a slingshot is just that.
> 
> This is just a bracelet, especially with my initials on it as it will have shortly, It is made up of looped 1745 ;- )
> 
> ...


Neat idea there. You might want to consider carrying lead balls as I do and not steel, as they are not picked up by metal detectors. That is also another point in favour for my zinc slingshot.

Just saw your comments on zinc and will reply on that thread.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

pgandy said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Being I live in Kalifornia, I must be careful too. In the city I never carry anything that can be taken as a weapon and a slingshot is just that.
> ...


Yes, i should put some lead in a little tube I have for that reason. Do you have to go through metal detectors a lot ... from city to city or ?

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

wll said:


> Yes, i should put some lead in a little tube I have for that reason. Do you have to go through metal detectors a lot ... from city to city or ?
> 
> Neat idea there. You might want to consider carrying lead balls as I do and not steel, as they are not picked up by metal detectors. That is also another point in favour for my zinc slingshot.
> 
> ...


Not from city to city but when entering various buildings, especially financial institutions. The embassy has tight security. Backpacks and bags are restricted in many buildings including department and grocery stores . Often when going to an unfamiliar location I don't know what to expect and sometime am surprised. There are places that I am not permitted to use a phone and/or electronic device such as a calculator. I can think of a couple of places that I had to check my cellular before entering. I entered a high security area a couple of months ago and set something off and after examining my cellular the guards relaxed.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I try to switch it up but this is the smallest slingshot that i shoot well i picked up that GPS case new for a buck beats the ziplock I had it in I tried shooting it with other bands but a Flatband Slingshot needs Flatband bands i got extra set in there


----------

